# HELP! Tribute control Panel



## Raydon (Jul 9, 2007)

Was just going away for tonight when I noticed that the warning light under the mains on light in the control was flashing  the symbol next to it appears to be a fuse anyone tell me what the problem is and has anyone got a copy of the instruction book for the panel for future use that they could email me.

PS.
Tribute 550 year 2006

Thanks Ray


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*tribby control panel*

Try asking www.tribby.co.uk

At one time, some helpful person put a diagram of the control panel and all details.

I had it on file but deleted it when we sold the Tribute.


----------



## Raydon (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Jacobite downloaded the instruction book and it solved my problem  

Cheers
Ray


----------

